# Regular swap meets in Indiana?



## indiana dave (Aug 16, 2014)

I've Googled until my eyes got sore, and can't find anything.
Where are the swap meets here in Indiana?
Either Antique swaps that have bikes, or bike only meets. I like all old stuff.


----------



## Iverider (Aug 16, 2014)

Check out the Hoosier classic and antique bicycle club. They have a winter meet that I think is in January or maybe February. Summer meet was in June. Both are in Lebanon, IN. I was thinking about starting one in Bloomington in the fall but have a more general bicycle swap. Maybe include a B-line trail ride.


----------



## jimsbeercans (Aug 31, 2014)

The winter show is pretty good. Usually the weather is the main story but I see many friends there..

Worth the gas, time and hotel fees just to sell a few bikes!

Last year bought 2 more than I sold so the ride back was packed.


----------



## decotriumph (Aug 31, 2014)

*Portland*

The Vintage Motorbike Club has an annual meet in Portland, Ind. that I hear has some bicycles, too.
http://www.vintagemotorbike.org/


----------



## JOEL (Sep 1, 2014)

Portland Indiana THIS WEEKEND starting Wed/Thurs-ish. At the fairgrounds.


----------



## truknamedsue (Jan 2, 2015)

january 24th at boone county fairgrounds!!


----------

